# Should Prostitution Be Legal In America?



## Mr. Ofo Oao (Sep 19, 2014)

...I think that it should be if it could be organized in a way where those under the age of eighteen are unaware that it is legal.

Do you think that it should be legal?  Why or why not?

Thanks for all answers


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 19, 2014)

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> ...I think that it should be if it could be organized in a way where those under the age of eighteen are unaware that it is legal.
> 
> Do you think that it should be legal?  Why or why not?
> 
> Thanks for all answers


Prostitution is already legal in America. It operates under the name - U.S Congress. Any more questions?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 19, 2014)

Simple answer: Yes


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao (Sep 19, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Simple answer: Yes



Why should it be legal?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 19, 2014)

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Simple answer: Yes
> ...



because adults who arent hurting anyone should be able to do what they want


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao (Sep 19, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> because adults who arent hurting anyone should be able to do what they want



I agree, but should children grow up knowing that in their society, prostitution is legal?  If so, why should they?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 19, 2014)

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Ofo Oao said:
> ...



Like other things when it becomes legal you cant hide it anymore.  So they'll find out and go from there I guess.  Just like cigarettes and alcohol


----------



## deltex1 (Sep 19, 2014)

As long as homos are included.


----------



## mdk (Sep 19, 2014)

Yes. Regulate it, tax it, and use the money to pay off our debt.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 19, 2014)

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> ...I think that it should be if it could be organized in a way where those under the age of eighteen are unaware that it is legal.
> 
> Do you think that it should be legal?  Why or why not?
> 
> Thanks for all answers


It already is,.....in Harry Reid's state.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 19, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Mr. Ofo Oao said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


So S&M is excluded?

That's not fair!!!!


----------



## mdk (Sep 19, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Ofo Oao said:
> ...



If they consent I don't take any issue with it.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 19, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Ofo Oao said:
> ...




LOL!  They agree on the terms of the hurt so its all good


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 19, 2014)

mdk said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Now if you could just get closedcaption to loosen his ass up....


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 19, 2014)

If you can give it for free, why can't you sell it?


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao (Sep 19, 2014)

mdk said:


> Yes. Regulate it, tax it, and use the money to pay off our debt.



I agree that it would make alot of money if it were taxed but what do you say to the idea of children growing up knowing that prostitution is legal?


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 19, 2014)

Overheard this morning while grabbing a quick McMuffin before work

Two women reading the paper and chatting

"Damn, I'd sleep with an old dude to get my hands on an I phone 6 today"

See, who says prostitutions illegal.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 19, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> If you can give it for free, why can't you sell it?



Selling it? Prolly not, but why not rent it out?

Good point RW


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao (Sep 19, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> If you can give it for free, why can't you sell it?



The only problem that I can think of is children growing up knowing that it is legal...how would that (children knowing) be dealt with?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 19, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Overheard this morning while grabbing a quick McMuffin before work
> 
> Two women reading the paper and chatting
> 
> ...



So you got her the phone then what happened? lol


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao (Sep 19, 2014)

Oh...children know porn is legal; how much different is prostitution from porn?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 19, 2014)

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > If you can give it for free, why can't you sell it?
> ...


 
Children eventually learn about sex


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 19, 2014)

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> ...
> 
> Do you think that it should be legal?  Why or why not?




NO, because I give a shit about women and society in general. Incredibly stupid idea.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 19, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Overheard this morning while grabbing a quick McMuffin before work
> ...



Ain't sayin, and I doubt there's an app for that!


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 19, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Mr. Ofo Oao said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



So male prostitution is ok?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 19, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Ofo Oao said:
> ...




No.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 19, 2014)

I suppose putting out after an expensive dinner and a movie should be out the question too?


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao (Sep 19, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Children eventually learn about sex



Yeah, legalizing it probably wouldn't be any different for children than cigarettes, alcohol, porn, and marijuana (WA & CO) being legal.


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao (Sep 19, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> NO, because I give a shit about women and society in general. Incredibly stupid idea.



Could you elaborate?  I'm not understanding?


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 19, 2014)

Prostitution is legal in Nevada, at least in parts of it.  Notably the part where Harry Reid nests.

Consider how well that has worked out and think hard.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 19, 2014)

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > NO, because I give a shit about women and society in general. Incredibly stupid idea.
> ...


----------



## mdk (Sep 19, 2014)

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. Regulate it, tax it, and use the money to pay off our debt.
> ...



I would say, so what? Besides, prostitution is already legal in certain places in Nevada. Children are more likely to see prostitutes walking the streets illegally then they would if it was kept to confines of legal destinations. I remember seeing them as kid walking the streets of Liberty Avenue.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Sep 19, 2014)

Worrying about if children will find out if something is legal or not is kinda silly.  When it becomes legal the stigma goes away


----------



## Samson (Sep 19, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Mr. Ofo Oao said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Exactly.

As we all know, the foundation of any successful society is based on illegal prostitution.


----------



## Samson (Sep 19, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Children eventually learn about sex


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao (Sep 19, 2014)

mdk said:


> I would say, so what? Besides, prostitution is already legal in certain places in Nevada. Children are more likely to see prostitutes walking the streets illegally then they would if it was kept to confines of legal destinations. I remember seeing them as kid walking the streets of Liberty Avenue.



I agree that prostitution being legal probably wouldn't be any different for children than cigarettes, alcohol, porn, and marijuana (WA & CO) being legal.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 19, 2014)

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > because adults who arent hurting anyone should be able to do what they want
> ...


Prostitution is currently legal in some jurisdictions, rendering your question moot and irrelevant.

That prostitution is criminalized in most jurisdictions is ridiculous and pointless, of course; the fact that it flourishes although illegal is proof of that, where prosecuting prostitution is a waste of law enforcement time and resources.


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao (Sep 19, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Worrying about if children will find out if something is legal or not is kinda silly.  When it becomes legal the stigma goes away



Peace,

    That wasn't precisely what I was doing.  I was concerned about young girls growing up knowing that prostitution is legal...but I can agree that it probably wouldn't be any different for children than porn being legal.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 19, 2014)

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > If you can give it for free, why can't you sell it?
> ...




First, if its between consenting adults, of course it should be legal and safe. 

Second, its up to parents to keep their kids from what they don't want them to know.  Keep them home, home school them, no TV, no computers, socially crippled and poorly prepared for the real world.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 19, 2014)

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > I would say, so what? Besides, prostitution is already legal in certain places in Nevada. Children are more likely to see prostitutes walking the streets illegally then they would if it was kept to confines of legal destinations. I remember seeing them as kid walking the streets of Liberty Avenue.
> ...



Oh, so kids don't know about cigarettes, alcohol, porn, and marijuana?

Well then, just do the same thing with prostitution that worked so well with cigarettes, alcohol, porn, and marijuana.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 19, 2014)

Samson said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Children eventually learn about sex


 
They use "The Google"


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 19, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Mr. Ofo Oao said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 
Kids are more likely to see a streetwalker if it is illegal. Legal prostitutes are behind closed doors


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 19, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> Kids are more likely to see a streetwalker if it is illegal. Legal prostitutes are behind closed doors



Good point!

Thank you for contributing your intimate personal knowledge.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 19, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> Prostitution is legal in Nevada, at least in parts of it.  Notably the part where Harry Reid nests.
> 
> Consider how well that has worked out and think hard.



Having lived in Nevada for 10 years, and knowing that not a single case of AIDS has ever been traced to a legal brothel, nor have pimps abused legal prostitutes, nor are any legal prostitutes allowed to work without drug tests, I would say that it has worked pretty well, thank you.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 19, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> I suppose putting out after an expensive dinner and a movie should be out the question too?




Fortunately for you, false analogies aren't illegal.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 19, 2014)

We claim to believe in property rights in this nation, but if we do not own our own bodies, the concept of ownership is a farce.

If you own your body, you can rent it or sell it as you please.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 19, 2014)

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > NO, because I give a shit about women and society in general. Incredibly stupid idea.
> ...




You never do, never have, and never will have prostitution without concordant rape, addiction, abuse, and trafficking in women and girls. You know you have been playing 'libertarian' too long when you find yourself blind to any and all consequences.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 19, 2014)

Does Legalized Prostitution Increase Human Trafficking


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 19, 2014)

Does legalized prostitution increase human trafficking Journalist s Resource Research for Reporting from Harvard Shorenstein Center

"A 2012 study published in _World Development_, “Does Legalized Prostitution Increase Human Trafficking?” investigates the effect of legalized prostitution on human trafficking inflows into high-income countries. The researchers — Seo-Yeong Cho of the German Institute for Economic Research, Axel Dreher of the University of Heidelberg and Eric Neumayer of the London School of Economics and Political Science — analyzed cross-sectional data of 116 countries to determine the effect of legalized prostitution on human trafficking inflows. In addition, they reviewed case studies of Denmark, Germany and Switzerland to examine the longitudinal effects of legalizing or criminalizing prostitution.

The study’s findings include:


Countries with legalized prostitution are associated with higher human trafficking inflows than countries where prostitution is prohibited. The scale effect of legalizing prostitution, i.e. expansion of the market, outweighs the substitution effect, where legal sex workers are favored over illegal workers. On average, countries with legalized prostitution report a greater incidence of human trafficking inflows.
The effect of legal prostitution on human trafficking inflows is stronger in high-income countries than middle-income countries. Because trafficking for the purpose of sexual exploitation requires that clients in a potential destination country have sufficient purchasing power, domestic supply acts as a constraint.
Criminalization of prostitution in Sweden resulted in the shrinking of the prostitution market and the decline of human trafficking inflows. Cross-country comparisons of Sweden with Denmark (where prostitution is decriminalized) and Germany (expanded legalization of prostitution) are consistent with the quantitative analysis, showing that trafficking inflows decreased with criminalization and increased with legalization.
The type of legalization of prostitution does not matter — it only matters whether prostitution is legal or not. Whether third-party involvement (persons who facilitate the prostitution businesses, i.e, “pimps”) is allowed or not does not have an effect on human trafficking inflows into a country. Legalization of prostitution itself is more important in explaining human trafficking than the type of legalization."
- See more at: Does legalized prostitution increase human trafficking Journalist s Resource Research for Reporting from Harvard Shorenstein Center


----------



## Samson (Sep 19, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> We claim to believe in property rights in this nation, but if we do not own our own bodies, the concept of ownership is a farce.
> 
> If you own your body, you can rent it or sell it as you please.



OK.

I would like to purchase 10,000 kidneys.

Please direct me to the cheapest source. Preferably they should be poor and desperate, but healthy.

I want to pay lowest price.


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 19, 2014)

Samson said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > We claim to believe in property rights in this nation, but if we do not own our own bodies, the concept of ownership is a farce.
> ...



In case you didn't believe Obama has caused beef to become too expensive ^^^^.


----------



## Samson (Sep 19, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Sorry, they need to be HUMAN Kidneys.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 19, 2014)

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > If you can give it for free, why can't you sell it?
> ...



They'd probably lower their price.


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 19, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > Prostitution is legal in Nevada, at least in parts of it.  Notably the part where Harry Reid nests.
> ...



WOOOSSSSSSSSSSH!

T'was not about aids...t'was about Harry Reid, the great moralist who wants to control every aspect of your life but has failed miserably in Nevada.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Sep 19, 2014)

WOOOSSSSSSSSSSH!

T'was not about aids...t'was about Harry Reid, the great moralist who wants to control every aspect of your life but has failed miserably in Nevada.[/QUOTE]

I'm confused, Henry. Is Harry Reid evil because, as a Mormon, he wants to end prostitution in Nevada, or is he evil because the Nevada legislature stopped him from doing that, or is he evil for not proclaiming Nevada a dictatorship and overriding the legislature, or is he evil for wanting to control the lives of Nevadans by outlawing prostitution, or is he evil because he is a senator from a state that has had legalized prostitution for decades before he was born, or is he evil because he did not vote for Palin?


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 19, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Overheard this morning while grabbing a quick McMuffin before work
> 
> Two women reading the paper and chatting
> 
> ...


*Sllllllllllllllut!!!!

She must have low standards. IPhone is a POS.
Now if she wanted a Samsung I'd expect her friend to join in.*


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 19, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> WOOOSSSSSSSSSSH!
> 
> T'was not about aids...t'was about Harry Reid, the great moralist who wants to control every aspect of your life but has failed miserably in Nevada.



I'm confused, Henry. Is Harry Reid evil because, as a Mormon, he wants to end prostitution in Nevada, or is he evil because the Nevada legislature stopped him from doing that, or is he evil for not proclaiming Nevada a dictatorship and overriding the legislature, or is he evil for wanting to control the lives of Nevadans by outlawing prostitution, or is he evil because he is a senator from a state that has had legalized prostitution for decades before he was born, or is he evil because he did not vote for Palin?[/QUOTE]
Yeah, like that really happened.

"Oh, oh....I can't control my own disgusting state!!!!!!"


----------



## bornright (Sep 19, 2014)

I have no problem with it being legal as long as the woman is not forced into it or controlled by drugs or fear of harm.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 19, 2014)

Adults do as adult does.

But adult pervs, homos and heteroes alike, try to pull in teenagers and younger children for $$$ and evil thrills.

How do you prevent that?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Sep 19, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > WOOOSSSSSSSSSSH!
> ...


Yeah, like that really happened.

"Oh, oh....I can't control my own disgusting state!!!!!!"[/QUOTE]

The voice are back in your head, huh?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 19, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Does legalized prostitution increase human trafficking Journalist s Resource Research for Reporting from Harvard Shorenstein Center
> 
> "A 2012 study published in _World Development_, “Does Legalized Prostitution Increase Human Trafficking?” investigates the effect of legalized prostitution on human trafficking inflows into high-income countries. The researchers — Seo-Yeong Cho of the German Institute for Economic Research, Axel Dreher of the University of Heidelberg and Eric Neumayer of the London School of Economics and Political Science — analyzed cross-sectional data of 116 countries to determine the effect of legalized prostitution on human trafficking inflows. In addition, they reviewed case studies of Denmark, Germany and Switzerland to examine the longitudinal effects of legalizing or criminalizing prostitution.
> 
> ...



...


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 19, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Overheard this morning while grabbing a quick McMuffin before work
> ...



Sluts don't take compensation!!!!!!


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 19, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao (Sep 20, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Prostitution is currently legal in some jurisdictions, rendering your question moot and irrelevant.
> 
> That prostitution is criminalized in most jurisdictions is ridiculous and pointless, of course; the fact that it flourishes although illegal is proof of that, where prosecuting prostitution is a waste of law enforcement time and resources.



How is the question "moot and irrelevant" if by your own admission prostitution is "criminalized in most jurisdictions?"


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao (Sep 20, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> You never do, never have, and never will have prostitution without concordant rape, addiction, abuse, and trafficking in women and girls. You know you have been playing 'libertarian' too long when you find yourself blind to any and all consequences.



I challenge you to prove any of this.

Contrary to your claim is the Biblical story of the Jewish patriarch Judah sleeping with whom he thought was a prostitute (Gen. 38:15-18.)  Why did not the Biblical God forbid prostitution in that day if prostitution is always wrong?  Gen. 38:15-18, NIV*:*

"(15)When Judah saw her, he thought she was a prostitute, for she had covered her face.  (16)Not realizing that she was his daughter-in-law, he went over to her by the roadside and said, 'Come now, let me sleep with you.' 'And what will you give me to sleep with you?' she asked.  (17)'I’ll send you a young goat from my flock,' he said.  'Will you give me something as a pledge until you send it?' she asked.  (18)He said, 'What pledge should I give you?'  'Your seal and its cord, and the staff in your hand,' she answered. So he gave them to her and slept with her, and she became pregnant by him."


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao (Sep 20, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Adults do as adult does.
> 
> But adult pervs, homos and heteroes alike, try to pull in teenagers and younger children for $$$ and evil thrills.
> 
> How do you prevent that?



"Where there is a will there is a way."  They'd have to be 18 years old or older to be sex-workers and thoroughly interviewed before being hired.  If someone is forcing them into that work, the potential sex-worker could report it during the interview.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 20, 2014)

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > You never do, never have, and never will have prostitution without concordant rape, addiction, abuse, and trafficking in women and girls. You know you have been playing 'libertarian' too long when you find yourself blind to any and all consequences.
> ...




I already did. Twice. Pay attention, fool.




Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Does legalized prostitution increase human trafficking Journalist s Resource Research for Reporting from Harvard Shorenstein Center
> ...


----------



## alan1 (Sep 20, 2014)

If consenting adults want to engage in a mutual exchange of money for service, why should the government refuse them the ability to do so?
I pay somebody to mow my lawn. - Legal exchange of money for service.
I pay somebody to change the oil in my car.- Legal exchange of money for service.
Most people pay somebody to cut their hair.- Legal exchange of money for service.
I pay somebody to stick their hands into my mouth and clean my teeth every six months.- Legal exchange of money for service.
Many people rent an apartment or house that they insert their body into. - Legal exchange of money for service.

I fail to understand why temporarily renting a female body part for occupation is any of the governments business when it is mutually agreed upon by consenting adults.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 20, 2014)

alan1 said:


> If consenting adults want to engage in a mutual exchange of money for service, why should the government refuse them the ability to do so?
> I pay somebody to mow my lawn. - Legal exchange of money for service.
> I pay somebody to change the oil in my car.- Legal exchange of money for service.
> Most people pay somebody to cut their hair.- Legal exchange of money for service.
> ...



Apparently, you didn't read the post immediately preceding yours.


----------



## ricechickie (Sep 20, 2014)

Yes.  The difference between someone who sleeps with various "Sugar Daddys" and a prostitute is that we could tax the prostitute's income.


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 20, 2014)

hey why not. abortions are. And they can have those and get treated for any disease with OscamCare. so I so go for it


----------



## alan1 (Sep 20, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Adults do as adult does.
> 
> But adult pervs, homos and heteroes alike, try to pull in teenagers and younger children for $$$ and evil thrills.
> 
> How do you prevent that?


The same way you prevent underage alcohol use.
The same way you prevent underage vehicle driving.

We (society) can't prevent people from performing illegal acts, all we can do is make law to discourage it.  I see no need for an absolute ban on prostitution as law, that would be akin to an absolute ban on alcohol use.  Hehe, we all know how that amendment on alcohol use ended up.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 20, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Mr. Ofo Oao said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


The last time that I checked, STDs were not exactly a bed of roses and right here you make it sound as if they are not possible in this type of picture.

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## alan1 (Sep 20, 2014)

ricechickie said:


> Yes.  The difference between someone who sleeps with various "Sugar Daddys" and a prostitute is that we could tax the prostitute's income.


As much as I am opposed to the government's policy of taxing everything, you are correct.  The current "illegal prostitutes" certainly do not declare their vaginal rent as taxable income.  If prostitution was a legal profession, those professionals would have legal business's, locations and probably tax accountants.  Not to mention medical  care and medical proof that they are not disease infested.  And they would pay income tax.


----------



## alan1 (Sep 20, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Apparently, you didn't read the post immediately preceding yours.


Nope, I was replying to the OP before reading the entire thread.  Golly-gee-whillakers, sometimes I reply to the OP.

So, I went and looked at your post.  I find it odd that some fool thought that human trafficking and prostitution have a one-to-one correlation.  Human trafficking has way more components to it than prostitution.  I guess i'm not one-dimensional stupid like the author of that article.


----------



## MikeK (Sep 20, 2014)

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Simple answer: Yes
> ...


A better question is why should it _not_ be legal?


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao (Sep 20, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> I already did. Twice. Pay attention, fool.



No need for insults, man...you'll have to forgive me if I don't trust the reports of your scholars.  I have learned from how men like Louis Farrakhan and Elijah Muhammad are handled by today's scholars that all scholars cannot be trusted to tell the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth (though, for the record, I am NOT a believer in Louis Farrakhan nor Elijah Muhammad.)

Can you prove these claims any other way?:

"You never do, never have, and never will have prostitution without concordant rape, addiction, abuse, and trafficking in women and girls. You know you have been playing 'libertarian' too long when you find yourself blind to any and all consequences."

Also I noticed that you just ignored my Bible reference and question.  Why did you IGNORE my Bible reference & question?


----------



## Penelope (Sep 20, 2014)

Yes why not, and while were at it lets legalize pedophilia, rape, the sex trade industry, lets all go back to being flying monkeys from one tree limb to another. Lets get rid of clothes, all go naked, have sex in the street while we smoke pot and drink ourselves into oblivion.  Lets all quit work as we don't have time for sex, porn and work, so work has to go, we will live off the government. Hell were just animals, lets act like them.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 20, 2014)

alan1 said:


> I find it odd that some fool thought that human trafficking and prostitution have a one-to-one correlation.  Human trafficking has way more components to it than prostitution.  I guess i'm not one-dimensional stupid like the author of that article.




"Some fool," "one-dimensional stupid"?

You mean Seo-Yeong Cho of the German Institute for Economic Research, Axel Dreher of the University of Heidelberg and Eric Neumayer of the London School of Economics and Political Science?


And your credentials on the other hand would be...?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 20, 2014)

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> ...you'll have to forgive me if I don't trust the reports of your scholars.





.................... 



Talk about willfully ignorant...


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao (Sep 20, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> ....................
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about willfully ignorant...



No, you obviously are the ignorant one if you don't know how scholars wrongfully treat Louis Farrakhan and Elijah Muhammad.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 20, 2014)

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ....................
> ...




Your clumsy attempt at changing the subject has failed, fool. You pretend to have an opinion but you ignore real facts. You are a buffoon.


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao (Sep 20, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Your clumsy attempt at changing the subject has failed, fool. You pretend to have an opinion but you ignore real facts. You are a buffoon.



LOL and you sound like you are in hell, and I am not.  So I win.  That burning that you feel within has been called "being in hell."  Keep burning, hell-turd.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 20, 2014)

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Your clumsy attempt at changing the subject has failed, fool. You pretend to have an opinion but you ignore real facts. You are a buffoon.
> ...




What you are hearing is an echo. Why else do you think hitler has been ass-raping your for the last decade? Were you having too much fun to ask?


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 20, 2014)

What Democrats do with their luring people onto welfare is simply whoring so why should straight forward prostitution not be that legal as well?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 20, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> We claim to believe in property rights in this nation, but if we do not own our own bodies, the concept of ownership is a farce.
> 
> If you own your body, you can rent it or sell it as you please.



And control your own reproduction = abortion on demand. Period.


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 20, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > We claim to believe in property rights in this nation, but if we do not own our own bodies, the concept of ownership is a farce.
> ...



No problem at all with abortion on demand.

It's the demand that other people pay for yours that's offensive.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 20, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > Prostitution is legal in Nevada, at least in parts of it.  Notably the part where Harry Reid nests.
> ...



Yabut those are consenting adults, doing what they want with their own bodies ... 

eeeuuUUWWWWWW.

Legal and safe. Yep, it works for all concerned.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 20, 2014)

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > You never do, never have, and never will have prostitution without concordant rape, addiction, abuse, and trafficking in women and girls. You know you have been playing 'libertarian' too long when you find yourself blind to any and all consequences.
> ...



What do fairy tales about supernatural, invisible, non-existent magic sky fairies have to do with anything in the real world?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 20, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> hey why not. abortions are. And they can have those and get treated for any disease with OscamCare. so I so go for it



WHOA!

Who are you and what did you do with Stoopid Stuff?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 20, 2014)

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Your clumsy attempt at changing the subject has failed, fool. You pretend to have an opinion but you ignore real facts. You are a buffoon.
> ...



"So I win" followed by childish name calling


alan1 said:


> If consenting adults want to engage in a mutual exchange of money for service, why should the government refuse them the ability to do so?
> I pay somebody to mow my lawn. - Legal exchange of money for service.
> I pay somebody to change the oil in my car.- Legal exchange of money for service.
> Most people pay somebody to cut their hair.- Legal exchange of money for service.
> ...



And/or the male body.

Equal rights and all that.

But I agree. Bible thumping notwithstanding, legislating morality has never accomplished much of anything.


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao (Sep 20, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> What do fairy tales about supernatural, invisible, non-existent magic sky fairies have to do with anything in the real world?



Though you and I may not consider the Bible to be an authority, very many other people in America do.


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao (Sep 20, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> "So I win" followed by childish name calling



And genius, who called who a name first?  Why, apparently mentally sick person, is he not being called childish if he started with the name-calling? and what is any of our discussion to you...?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 20, 2014)

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > What do fairy tales about supernatural, invisible, non-existent magic sky fairies have to do with anything in the real world?
> ...



Difference is, "consenting adults". 

Hallucinating, mentally ill adults, caught up in a frenzy of religious lies promising a life lived on clouds with invisible and imaginary beings called "angels" who play imaginary "harps", force innocent and unsuspecting children to go into special, tax-free buildings that have been set aside just for that purpose. The poor innocents are often swept up in a life of religious lies, going from house to house, lying and begging for money, just to please other adults who force them to go out to do it again and again. 

Its an ugly business. If we cared anything about children, we would rescue them from these vile, lying adults.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 20, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Yes why not, and while were at it lets legalize pedophilia, rape, the sex trade industry, lets all go back to being flying monkeys from one tree limb to another. Lets get rid of clothes, all go naked, have sex in the street while we smoke pot and drink ourselves into oblivion.  Lets all quit work as we don't have time for sex, porn and work, so work has to go, we will live off the government. Hell were just animals, lets act like them.



Except that we should always protect children and sex should never be forced, you have some really good ideas there. Have you thought about running for office? 

We need politicians who live in the 21st century. 
These day, so many don't.

And hey, imagine the fun of conducting a campaign while swinging through the trees ...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Sep 20, 2014)

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > "So I win" followed by childish name calling
> ...



oops, sorry -

I didn't realize that posts could not be commented on by any who wished to. 

And, you started the name calling with your silly crud about christians this or christians that. Might even have been your very first post. 

There is a "religion" forum here.


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 20, 2014)

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ....................
> ...


How should Louis The Lip and Elijah be treated? Elijah M is burning in hell and Farrahkhan will be joining him. Two diseased cockroaches.


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao (Sep 20, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> oops, sorry -
> 
> I didn't realize that posts could not be commented on by any who wished to.
> 
> ...


 
Well I realize that you are in hell, BURNing and churning (LOLOL,) so I will not waste anymore of my time with you.


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao (Sep 20, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> How should Louis The Lip and Elijah be treated? Elijah M is burning in hell and Farrahkhan will be joining him. Two diseased cockroaches.


 
Right, and anyone who listens to them (Elijah Muhammad & Louis Farrakhan) well knows that they are not the men that they are commonly made out to be by authors.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 20, 2014)

Run along, you illogical douche.


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao (Sep 20, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Run along, you illogical douche.


 
Keep BURNing in hell you inmate of hellfire.  And I'm not a member of any religion if that sounds like I am.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 20, 2014)

Your obsession with Hell is odd and irrelevant to the topic, fool. 


Try to answer a question related to the actual topic of the thread: Do you support rape and other violence, addiction, abuse, and trafficking in women and girls? Is that the position you are trying to defend here?


----------



## alan1 (Sep 21, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > I find it odd that some fool thought that human trafficking and prostitution have a one-to-one correlation.  Human trafficking has way more components to it than prostitution.  I guess i'm not one-dimensional stupid like the author of that article.
> ...


The article was written by Carol Tan using cherry-picked pieces from the people you name.

About Carol Tan, from her own twitter feed,


			
				Carol Tan said:
			
		

> Strategist by day, political economist by training, humanitarian at heart.


Well golly gee, she's a self-proclaimed humanitarian.  I'm not impressed by her ego.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 21, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...



That was a very weak attempt on your part to attack a source in the hopes of deflecting attention from the substance. Very weak. It would be a lot easier and more dignified for you to admit your position is indefensible.


----------



## alan1 (Sep 21, 2014)

Penelope said:


> Yes why not, and while were at it lets legalize pedophilia, rape, the sex trade industry, lets all go back to being flying monkeys from one tree limb to another. Lets get rid of clothes, all go naked, have sex in the street while we smoke pot and drink ourselves into oblivion.  Lets all quit work as we don't have time for sex, porn and work, so work has to go, we will live off the government. Hell were just animals, lets act like them.


Can you say "Jumping to extreme conclusions"?
Last I looked, nobody in this thread was advocating for pedophilia or rape or the other ridiculous stuff you spewed.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 21, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Last I looked, nobody in this thread was advocating for pedophilia or rape or the other ridiculous stuff you spewed.



Those things come along with prostitution whether you want to admit it or not.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 21, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Last I looked, nobody in this thread was advocating for pedophilia or rape or the other ridiculous stuff you spewed.
> ...



The same claim could be made of just about anything though

A local plumber was convicted of sexually abusing children. 

I in no way advocate making plumbers illegal


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao (Sep 21, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Your obsession with Hell is odd and irrelevant to the topic, fool.
> 
> 
> Try to answer a question related to the actual topic of the thread: Do you support rape and other violence, addiction, abuse, and trafficking in women and girls? Is that the position you are trying to defend here?



Lolol.  Look man, like I said, knowing how scholars can treat topics I don't trust all scholarship to tell the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth; so, you are going to have to prove your allegations to me some other way; I'm NOT a believer in Elijah Muhammad and Louis Farrakhan but I know how people can not tell the whole truth when writing/speaking about them.

Now, you said that prostitution ALWAYS leads to those negatives...if that is the case, why didn't the Biblical God outlaw prostitution, instead allowing it as shown in the book of Genesis in the Bible?  Gen. 38:15-18, NIV*:*

"(15)When Judah saw her, he thought she was a prostitute, for she had covered her face. (16)Not realizing that she was his daughter-in-law, he went over to her by the roadside and said, 'Come now, let me sleep with you.' 'And what will you give me to sleep with you?' she asked. (17)'I’ll send you a young goat from my flock,' he said. 'Will you give me something as a pledge until you send it?' she asked. (18)He said, 'What pledge should I give you?' 'Your seal and its cord, and the staff in your hand,' she answered. So he gave them to her and slept with her, and she became pregnant by him."


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 21, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...




Fabricating then denying an illogical conclusion does not change the fact that rape and trafficking in children are direct accompaniments to prostitution, legal or not (perhaps even more when legalized). Some people on this thread are so eager to defend some libertarian theory that they are shamelessly ignoring or denying a very serious reality.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 21, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...


If we could just get a bigger discount, that would help..


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 21, 2014)

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Your obsession with Hell is odd and irrelevant to the topic, fool.
> ...




Your willful embrace of ignorance does not obligate me to 'fix' your inability to reason, you stupid shit.


----------



## alan1 (Sep 21, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Forcible rape statistics in the USA, Forcible rape statistics - states compared - StateMaster Crime
I do notice that Nevada (while not the lowest but the only state with legalized prostitution) is far below the average.  I also notice that the liberal bastion of California rates the highest for rape.  Wyoming is last, must be all the free sheep.


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao (Sep 21, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Mr. Ofo Oao said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



LOLOL Right junior.  Just ignore that Bible...


----------



## alan1 (Sep 21, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> alan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Last I looked, nobody in this thread was advocating for pedophilia or rape or the other ridiculous stuff you spewed.
> ...


No, actually they don't.
They already exist outside of prostitution either legal or illegal.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 21, 2014)

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Ofo Oao said:
> ...




You deny real data and scholarship carried out via scientific process, and demand credibility by referencing a book of faith? You honestly expect to be taken seriously that way? A fool like you does a great disservice to the Bible by such misuse. You clearly don't understand science OR faith. Go play with a ball of yarn or something.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 21, 2014)

alan1 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > alan1 said:
> ...




Yes, they do. This is a FACT.

Does Legalized Prostitution Increase Human Trafficking by Seo-Young Cho Axel Dreher Eric Neumayer SSRN

You can download the study for free.


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao (Sep 21, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> You deny real data and scholarship carried out via scientific process, and demand credibility by referencing a book of faith? You honestly expect to be taken seriously that way? A fool like you does a great disservice to the Bible by such misuse. You clearly don't understand science OR faith. Go play with a ball of yarn or something.



LOL Sure hellboy, sure.


----------



## MikeK (Sep 27, 2014)

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. Regulate it, tax it, and use the money to pay off our debt.
> ...


My late wife and I successfully raised three girls.  We never told them not to become prostitutes simply _because it is illegal._  Instead we imbued them with self-respect, which is not hard to do.  If something in one's individual nature resists or overcomes that orientation there is little to nothing which is capable of preventing it. 

From a purely philosophical perspective there are forms of prostitution which are more humanistically degrading than providing sexual pleasure for money -- and working as a narc or a vice cop are two examples.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 27, 2014)

It should be legal and regulated. 

Unkotare's objections stem from the fact that it is illegal in many parts of the world.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 28, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Unkotare's objections stem from the fact that it is illegal in many parts of the world.




My objections stem from basic decency and a concern for women, girls, and society in general. If you're ever concerned with where my objections stem from, just ask instead of making false assumptions or misrepresenting me.

I have supported my position with fact and scientific research. The pro-prostitution wing has provided nothing but ill-considered, juvenile, pseudo-libertarian musings. Sorry, but the bumper-sticker on your car isn't right about everything.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 28, 2014)

It's already legal as long as you don't call it prostitution. 

-porn videos
-non-therapeutic massage
-escorts
-sugar daddies/mommies and golddigging
-video/phone sex 

Prostitution proper is more about the overt offering of sex services for money. Yet we do it many different ways minus the overt part. So in effect we have prostitution already but call it other things as above. Thus making prostitution legal is really only a matter of letting the various prostitutes 'come out of the closet' as it were.

Should it be legal in the US? Yes.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 28, 2014)

Semantics doesn't change the reality of prostitution, or all the additional ills that come with it. 

It is disgusting to see how many people, having been presented with the facts, seem all too willing to accept or ignore trafficking in women and girls, rape, abuse, dependency, etc. Some of y'all are some seriously sick fucks. No wonder...


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Sep 28, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Semantics doesn't change the reality of prostitution, or all the additional ills that come with it.
> 
> It is disgusting to see how many people, having been presented with the facts, seem all too willing to accept or ignore trafficking in women and girls, rape, abuse, dependency, etc. Some of y'all are some seriously sick fucks. No wonder...



Human trafficing isn't prostitution. It's sex slavery.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 28, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Semantics doesn't change the reality of prostitution, or all the additional ills that come with it.
> 
> It is disgusting to see how many people, having been presented with the facts, seem all too willing to accept or ignore trafficking in women and girls, rape, abuse, dependency, etc. Some of y'all are some seriously sick fucks. No wonder...



You are one abrasive fucker.  You won't find anyone accepting nor ignoring human trafficking, rape and abuse. You have linked to a study whose findings agree with your moral compass and highlighted the bullet points that make your case. A common tactic. I use it often myself. 

However, the study that you cited also said: 

“The likely negative consequences of legalised prostitution on a country’s inflows of human trafficking might be seen to support those who argue in favour of banning prostitution, thereby reducing the flows of trafficking,” the researchers *state. “However, such a line of argumentation overlooks potential benefits that the legalisation of prostitution might have on those employed in the industry. Working conditions could be substantially improved for prostitutes — at least those legally employed — if prostitution is legalised. Prohibiting prostitution also raises tricky ‘freedom of choice’ issues concerning both the potential suppliers and clients of prostitution services.”*

Here is a study that was linked to a discussion of the study you presented:
http://lsr.nellco.org/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1303&context=nyu_lewp

It suggests that regulated legalization coupled with severe penalties for those who do not conform to the regulations has the most potential to reduce or eliminate trafficking. 

Enjoy. And stop the childish bullshit, would ya?


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao (Sep 28, 2014)

MikeK said:


> My late wife and I successfully raised three girls.  We never told them not to become prostitutes simply _because it is illegal._  Instead we imbued them with self-respect, which is not hard to do.  If something in one's individual nature resists or overcomes that orientation there is little to nothing which is capable of preventing it.
> 
> From a purely philosophical perspective there are forms of prostitution which are more humanistically degrading than providing sexual pleasure for money -- and working as a narc or a vice cop are two examples.



Yeah, you might not have read it in the thread, but I agreed that children know that beer, alcohol, pornography, and marijuana (CO & WA) are legal...knowing that prostitution is legal probably wouldn't be any different than knowing that the aforementioned are legal.


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao (Sep 28, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Semantics doesn't change the reality of prostitution, or all the additional ills that come with it.
> 
> It is disgusting to see how many people, having been presented with the facts, seem all too willing to accept or ignore trafficking in women and girls, rape, abuse, dependency, etc. Some of y'all are some seriously sick fucks. No wonder...



Why don't you use some examples from Nevada where it is legal?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Sep 28, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> . Some of y'all are some seriously sick fucks. .




 Are you kidding?  have you seen the going rate for a good sick fuck?  What with having to pay for the binge eating and then the cleanup,  it can run into several bills.

Who has that kind of cash these days, anyway?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 28, 2014)

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Semantics doesn't change the reality of prostitution, or all the additional ills that come with it.
> ...




The study I cited used extensive details gathered from entire countries where the practice had been legalized, you dope.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 28, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> You won't find anyone accepting nor ignoring human trafficking, rape and abuse.




I see many people here doing exactly that.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 28, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Semantics doesn't change the reality of prostitution, or all the additional ills that come with it.
> ...



And it always comes along with prostitution. I guess you just don't give a shit, huh?


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 28, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > You won't find anyone accepting nor ignoring human trafficking, rape and abuse.
> ...



No you don't. You are being an idiot on purpose. No reason for it. 

Hakuho did it again.......but that big new kid is going to give him fits as he tries to tie the record.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 28, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...




Yes I do. It is all here in black and white for anyone who cares to look.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 28, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Hakuho did it again.......but that big new kid is going to give him fits as he tries to tie the record.




That kid isn't going to last long if he keeps pulling that henka shit.


----------



## Darlene (Sep 28, 2014)

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> ...I think that it should be if it could be organized in a way where those under the age of eighteen are unaware that it is legal.
> 
> Do you think that it should be legal?  Why or why not?
> 
> Thanks for all answers


Prostitution is legal. Its called pornography.


----------



## Samson (Sep 28, 2014)

Darlene said:


> Mr. Ofo Oao said:
> 
> 
> > ...I think that it should be if it could be organized in a way where those under the age of eighteen are unaware that it is legal.
> ...




Well, maybe for you, that's true.


----------



## Samson (Sep 28, 2014)

LoneLaugher said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



No, Unkotare is a natural idiot: She doesn't try on purpose


----------



## Samson (Sep 28, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Semantics doesn't change the reality of prostitution, or all the additional ills that come with it.
> ...








What a consistently stupid poster you are.

Do you say this kind of stuff IRL? If so I imagine people flock around you in disbelief, taking pictures of the village moron.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 28, 2014)

Samson said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




You have been smoking pot all damn day to get this stupid. Go sleep it off, Cheech.


----------



## Samson (Sep 28, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > LoneLaugher said:
> ...



"Originality."

Look it up before your boring posts put someone in a coma, moron.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 28, 2014)

Samson said:


> Look it up before your boring posts put someone in a coma, moron.



Says the guy who ended up flaming himself in the flame zone with perhaps the worst, failed attempt at a flame thread ever.


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 29, 2014)

*YES!!!!*


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 29, 2014)

Darlene said:


> Mr. Ofo Oao said:
> 
> 
> > ...I think that it should be if it could be organized in a way where those under the age of eighteen are unaware that it is legal.
> ...



Why don't you explain how pornography is prostitution. I can't wait for this!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 29, 2014)

OnePercenter said:


> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Ofo Oao said:
> ...



It's sex acts for money.    The "actors" are getting paid to have sex for money in front of a camera, and people buy their "sex."  Kind of like prostitution anyway.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 29, 2014)

I do think prostitution should be legalized.  I think it would be much easier to monitor and regulate the industry, and it would help to keep children out of the business.  You CANNOT regulate and monitor an industry that is illegal.  Something the gun banners need to realize.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 29, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I do think prostitution should be legalized.  I think it would be much easier to monitor and regulate the industry, and it would help to keep children out of the business. .



No, it wouldn't. It never has.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 29, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Does Legalized Prostitution Increase Human Trafficking




....................................


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 29, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Does legalized prostitution increase human trafficking Journalist s Resource Research for Reporting from Harvard Shorenstein Center
> 
> "A 2012 study published in _World Development_, “Does Legalized Prostitution Increase Human Trafficking?” investigates the effect of legalized prostitution on human trafficking inflows into high-income countries. The researchers — Seo-Yeong Cho of the German Institute for Economic Research, Axel Dreher of the University of Heidelberg and Eric Neumayer of the London School of Economics and Political Science — analyzed cross-sectional data of 116 countries to determine the effect of legalized prostitution on human trafficking inflows. In addition, they reviewed case studies of Denmark, Germany and Switzerland to examine the longitudinal effects of legalizing or criminalizing prostitution.
> 
> ...




.............................................................


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 29, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Does legalized prostitution increase human trafficking Journalist s Resource Research for Reporting from Harvard Shorenstein Center
> ...


I've read this before, and I'm not buying it.  First of all, how do they know HOW MANY are illegally (key word being "illegally") trafficked into the country when it is ILLEGAL, and no one is monitoring or keeping track?  The only way they can know is by arrest records, and that would only count in cases in which the person/people are CAUGHT and arrested and charged.  

When it is illegal, there is absolutely NO monitoring.  I think those countries were doing something wrong.  Perhaps their regulations were subpar, but they could EASILY regulate who is being brought into the country and require licensing.  

I don't know how anyone could argue that keeping it illegal makes LESS illegal activity????!!!!  It doesn't make any sense!!


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 29, 2014)

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> ...I think that it should be if it could be organized in a way where those under the age of eighteen are unaware that it is legal.
> 
> Do you think that it should be legal?  Why or why not?
> 
> Thanks for all answers


 
Yes, it should be legal and monitored like it is in Germany. If you make it illegal like it is now you just leave the business in the hands of street criminals and thugs.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 29, 2014)

No way am I buying that legalizing and regulating puts MORE women in danger.  

@Unkotare 

How can they make the correlation that legalizing prostitution was ineffective, when they made MORE arrests for trafficking?  That means that because they were regulating and monitoring things, they were arresting MORE people who were still doing it illegal.  THAT is what we want.  

They are trying to make a dishonest (and DANGEROUS) correlation, that legalizing prostitution did not work because they arrested more people for trafficking!!!  Do you see what I am saying here?  I hope you see the sneakiness behind this particular country's examples.


----------



## Samson (Sep 29, 2014)

High_Gravity said:


> Mr. Ofo Oao said:
> 
> 
> > ...I think that it should be if it could be organized in a way where those under the age of eighteen are unaware that it is legal.
> ...



Yes and as we know, local government oversight is much better than leaving the "business in the hands of street criminals!"


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 29, 2014)

Another thing to consider . . . even if a woman willingly goes to another country to become a prostitute, if a person brings her into a country illegally for the purposes of prostitution (even if she is a willing participant), she will be counted as a person who was a victim of human trafficking.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 29, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> No way am I buying that legalizing and regulating puts MORE women in danger.




Read the study. It is thorough and supported by vast quantities of data.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 29, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Another thing to consider . . . even if a woman willingly goes to another country to become a prostitute, if a person brings her into a country illegally for the purposes of prostitution (even if she is a willing participant), she will be counted as a person who was a victim of human trafficking.




Consider that while people sit around trying real hard to think of justifications and rationalizations, untold scores of women and _girls_ are suffering. Priorities, priorities.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 29, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Another thing to consider . . . even if a woman willingly goes to another country to become a prostitute, if a person brings her into a country illegally for the purposes of prostitution (even if she is a willing participant), she will be counted as a person who was a victim of human trafficking.
> ...



Exactly.  Because prostitution is illegal, the pimps use this against the underage girls, so they are AFRAID to go to the police, especially when they are brought over from foreign countries and are in the country illegally.  

Regulations help protect these girls and make it okay for them to seek help.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 29, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > No way am I buying that legalizing and regulating puts MORE women in danger.
> ...



I've read it, and it is flawed, like I pointed out to you.  

It's like assuming that because you pushed the problem under the carpet, it no longer exists.  

The thing with the study is that MORE People were caught trafficking because of the regulations.  It HELPED to capture more of these guys.  

You cannot tell me that you believe that keeping prostitution illegal protects these girls.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 29, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...




The study is based on data gathered and analyzed scientifically. Your dismissal is based on.....?



Too many people are too ready to make fucking excuses while people are suffering. Here we see one of the bitterest fruits of 60 years of indoctrination into the belief that "vice" can't really mean anything other than raining on somebody's good time, that "if it feels good, do it" is the real Golden Rule, and that 'morality' only ever existed as a way for an oppressive authority to control people.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 29, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




I don't think you've read it, at least not carefully. Your concerns are addressed therein.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 29, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I've read it before at another forum and had this exact same argument.  NO, it makes a ton of assumptions.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 29, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



That doesn't mean anything.  You cannot possibly believe than an unregulated industry is MORE safe than a regulated one?  Think about it!!


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 29, 2014)

On the one hand we have a large amount of data gathered and analyzed scientifically, and on the other hand we have _you_ saying "think about it!!"


Yyyeeeeeeaaaaaaaah...


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 29, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> On the one hand we have a large amount of data gathered and analyzed scientifically, and on the other hand we have _you_ saying "think about it!!"
> 
> 
> Yyyeeeeeeaaaaaaaah...



Anyone can find any study online that agrees with them.  Lol!  You can slant the findings of a study to agree with your viewpoints as well.  It really isn't rocket science when you cannot make a direct connection and most of it is just assuming that A = B.  Silly.  

Also, it's just common sense.  A regulated industry is going to be safer and have the ability to better track down illegal activities than an ILLEGAL industry.  What is hard to understand about that?  It's quite simple actually.  Having requirements, inspections, etc., is going to be able to efficiently track down and capture those bad guys and would help protect children.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 29, 2014)

@Unkotare 

Think about this.  So prostitution is illegal and there is no monitoring, so the only time you are catching them, is when they blatantly do something to get caught.  

When the industry is regulated, of course there are going to be a LOT more arrests because now this activity is being monitored and it is easier to catch them.  

When an industry is illegal, there is absolutely NO monitoring being done. 

It's elementary.


----------



## Darlene (Sep 29, 2014)

OnePercenter said:


> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Ofo Oao said:
> ...


Its having sex for money, but on camera. 
*prostitution*
[ ˌprästəˈt(y)o͞oSHən ]
*noun*

the practice or occupation of engaging in sexual activity with someone for payment.
synonyms:the sex trade · the sex industry ·


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 29, 2014)

Samson said:


> OK.
> 
> I would like to purchase 10,000 kidneys.
> 
> ...



If you want to sell your kidney, you should have the right.

I mean, Shitflinger sold his brain.


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao (Sep 29, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> The study I cited used extensive details gathered from entire countries where the practice had been legalized, you dope.



The insults aren't necessary, man...I have heard that everything on the internet is not true, so as far as I'm concerned your study is evidence of nothing.

Here where it is legalized in Nevada, THERE AREN'T ANY PROBLEMS WITH IT BEING LEGALIZED!

*I wonder why your study cited nothing from Nevada*...if it cited nothing from Nevada, WHAT OTHER INFORMATION DID IT *LEAVE OUT*?


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao (Sep 29, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> And it always comes along with prostitution. I guess you just don't give a shit, huh?



If "it always comes along with prostitution," why aren't we hearing about those types of problems in Nevada?  (Non-rhetorical question; please give an answer.)


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao (Sep 29, 2014)

Darlene said:


> Prostitution is legal. Its called pornography.



Point taken...do you know the reason why all states except Nevada make it illegal for a person to sell sex for money (non-pornography prostitution?)

If it were legalized and taxed, I bet that it would make the government alot of money.


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao (Sep 29, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> ....................................



A REGULATE PROSTITUTION INDUSTRY COULD PROTECT AGAINST HUMAN TRAFFICKING; THERE COULD BE AN INSTITUTED PROCESS TO MAKE SURE THAT ALL OF THE SEX WORKERS ARE ACTING OF THEIR OWN FREE WILL.

If they are victims of human trafficking, they could report their trafficker(s) and be protected from him/her/them.

Like I said, WHY AREN'T THERE ANY OF THESE PROBLEMS IN NEVADA?


----------



## eflatminor (Sep 29, 2014)

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> ...I think that it should be if it could be organized in a way where those under the age of eighteen are unaware that it is legal.
> 
> Do you think that it should be legal?  Why or why not?
> 
> Thanks for all answers




Wrong question, IMO.  It's not whether prostitution should be legal or not for adults.  The question is, should ANY activity between adults that does not infringe on the rights of another be illegal?  I argue "no".  If you're an adult and you're not taking from or hurting another, the law should have no ability to prosecute you.


----------



## chikenwing (Sep 29, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao (Sep 29, 2014)

eflatminor said:


> Wrong question, IMO.  It's not whether prostitution should be legal or not for adults.  The question is, should ANY activity between adults that does not infringe on the rights of another be illegal?  I argue "no".  If you're an adult and you're not taking from or hurting another, the law should have no ability to prosecute you.



Yeah, I agree...why do all of the states except Nevada make it illegal?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 29, 2014)

Nevada x27 s Legal Brothels Are Coercive Too - NYTimes.com


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 29, 2014)

Legalizing Prostitution Leads to More Trafficking - NYTimes.com


----------



## eflatminor (Sep 29, 2014)

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong question, IMO.  It's not whether prostitution should be legal or not for adults.  The question is, should ANY activity between adults that does not infringe on the rights of another be illegal?  I argue "no".  If you're an adult and you're not taking from or hurting another, the law should have no ability to prosecute you.
> ...



The central planner wannabes are just SURE they know what's best for everyone else.  I disagree.


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao (Sep 29, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Nevada x27 s Legal Brothels Are Coercive Too - NYTimes.com



Those women in Nevada ARE FREE TO LEAVE THE INDUSTRY *ANY TIME THAT THEY WANT TO*.  The article says that they are only complaining about their working conditions like any group complains about working conditions: Fast food workers take to streets to demand 15 minimum wage TheHill .


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 29, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Nevada x27 s Legal Brothels Are Coercive Too - NYTimes.com



That isn't even in the same galaxy as "credible."

The Bunny Ranch is a "prison camp?" 

Come on, stick to reality.


----------



## eflatminor (Sep 29, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Nevada x27 s Legal Brothels Are Coercive Too - NYTimes.com



"Coercive"?  That sounds like a NON-consensual activity.  As soon as someone is forcing another to do anything against their will, the law can and should step in with the ability to prosecute those doing the coercing.  Otherwise, if it's an adult engaging in consensual activity, it shouldn't be anyone else's business.


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao (Sep 29, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Legalizing Prostitution Leads to More Trafficking - NYTimes.com



That still doesn't prove that a process where sex-workers could be asked are they being trafficked and be protected from their trafficker(s) could not be instituted.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 29, 2014)

http://www.prostitutionresearch.com...eids_Opposing_Legal_Brothels 2-24-11_11am.pdf


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao (Sep 29, 2014)

eflatminor said:


> The central planner wannabes are just SURE they know what's best for everyone else.  I disagree.



I know that NY newspapers don't necessarily tell the whole truth about things; I know from how they treat Louis Farrakhan: http://thelede.blogs.nytimes.com/20...=blogs&module=Search&mabReward=relbias:w&_r=0 .  THEY LOVE TO REPORT *A PART* OF THINGS AND NOT ALL OF THINGS.

I don't believe in Louis Farrakhan but I use to listen to him and witness how they press misrepresented him.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 29, 2014)

eflatminor said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Nevada x27 s Legal Brothels Are Coercive Too - NYTimes.com
> ...



That's the point. Prostitution always involves coercion, and results in more and more of the same. Read the link, not just the title.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 29, 2014)

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Legalizing Prostitution Leads to More Trafficking - NYTimes.com
> ...




You sound like one of those assholes who is just sure that Communism will work _next time_ despite the fact that it never has.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 29, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Nevada x27 s Legal Brothels Are Coercive Too - NYTimes.com
> ...




Testimony from women who have actually 'worked' there. Have you ever? Was your experience different than the first hand account described in the link?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 29, 2014)

Pahrump Valley Times - Nye County s Largest Newspaper Circulation


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 29, 2014)

Former Prostitutes Wage War Against Prostitution - 8 News NOW


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao (Sep 29, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> You sound like one of those assholes who is just sure that Communism will work _next time_ despite the fact that it never has.



I don't care how I sound to you...like I said, the sex-workers in Nevada are free to leave the industry ANYTIME THAT THEY WANT TO, and  A PROCESS COULD BE INSTITUTED TO PROTECT ANY VICTIM OF HUMAN TRAFFICKING.

Your NYTimes articles prove nothing; WHO SAID THAT THE PRESS ALWAYS TELLS THE WHOLE STORY?


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 29, 2014)

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> Your NYTimes articles prove nothing; WHO SAID THAT THE PRESS ALWAYS TELLS THE WHOLE STORY?




You obviously didn't read it. Maybe you can't. Your favored approach of denying legitimate sources in favor of your 'feeeeeeelings' lends you 0.00% credibility, fool.


----------



## eflatminor (Sep 29, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> http://www.prostitutionresearch.com/pdfs/NCAST_on_Senator_Reids_Opposing_Legal_Brothels 2-24-11_11am.pdf



Well, if the ever-so-believable Senator Reid tells us there are negative economic consequences to any consensual activity between adults, why, what more convincing could we possibly need?  By all means, allow the likes of Reid to tell adults how they should earn a living.  He really does know what's best for everyone else, right???

Yea, pass.


----------



## eflatminor (Sep 29, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Prostitution always involves coercion



Let's say you're right (you're not, but let's say you are)...then by all means, prosecute the coercive activity, not the consensual activity between adults.


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao (Sep 29, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> You obviously didn't read it. Maybe you can't. Your favored approach of denying legitimate sources in favor of your 'feeeeeeelings' lends you 0.00% credibility, fool.



Again with the name-calling; you're really a clown...but I did read some of it.  They used one person as a reflection of all Nevada sex-workers (in the part that I read.)  How is one worker going to represent all sex-workers in Nevada?  And you didn't answer my question, who said that the press always tells the whole truth or the whole story?


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 29, 2014)

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > The central planner wannabes are just SURE they know what's best for everyone else.  I disagree.
> ...


Louie the Lip says he wants to see white peoples  blood flowing in the street and he's on national TV. I suppose he was being misrepresented him while he speaks. Get real, Me Oaf.


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 29, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Darlene said:
> ...



Key word: 'Actors'


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 29, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I do think prostitution should be legalized.  I think it would be much easier to monitor and regulate the industry, and it would help to keep children out of the business. .
> ...



Really? Works well in Nevada.


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 29, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Another thing to consider . . . even if a woman willingly goes to another country to become a prostitute, if a person brings her into a country illegally for the purposes of prostitution (even if she is a willing participant), she will be counted as a person who was a victim of human trafficking.
> ...



So let's keep it in the United States. In Nevada, are there untold scores of women and _girls_ suffering?


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 29, 2014)

Darlene said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Darlene said:
> ...



This 'should' help you understand the difference.

Porn vs. prostitution Why is it legal to pay someone for sex on camera


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 29, 2014)

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> > Prostitution is legal. Its called pornography.
> ...



Based on revenue (MIN. $250K/YR per brothel)  from Nevada, if prostitution was legalized and taxed in all fifty-seven states and territories, the US would wipe out debt in just a few years.


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 29, 2014)

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong question, IMO.  It's not whether prostitution should be legal or not for adults.  The question is, should ANY activity between adults that does not infringe on the rights of another be illegal?  I argue "no".  If you're an adult and you're not taking from or hurting another, the law should have no ability to prosecute you.
> ...



Republicans are at the forefront of keeping prostitution illegal...Can't have the little guy making too much money.


----------



## MikeK (Sep 29, 2014)

eflatminor said:


> Mr. Ofo Oao said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...


Politics is primarily responsible for the persistent illegality of prostitution.  Very few legislators will risk the backlash from married women and bible-thumping moralists which surely will result from proposing or voting for a legalization bill.


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 29, 2014)

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Legalizing Prostitution Leads to More Trafficking - NYTimes.com
> ...



In Nevada, It's one of the questions that prostitutes are asked on the Sheriff's form when they get their permit.


----------



## Billo_Really (Sep 30, 2014)

*"I don't understand why prostitution is illegal?  
Selling is legal.  Fucking is legal.  So why is
'selling fucking' illegal?  Why is it illegal to sell 
something, that is perfectly legal to give away?"*
- George Carlin


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 30, 2014)

OnePercenter said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



No it doesn't. See the links I provided.


----------



## eflatminor (Sep 30, 2014)

OnePercenter said:


> Mr. Ofo Oao said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



What evidence do you have that Dems are fighting for legalization while meeting resistance from Republicans?  Stated differently, I think you just made some shit up because it fits your narrative.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 30, 2014)

No harm....no foul


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 30, 2014)

OnePercenter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...



But they are not just acting.  Lol!  There is really sex happening.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 30, 2014)

So, why is pornography legal (for the "actors") because it is still sex for money AND it is filmed?  

I'll bet you I know why.  It's definitely got to do with taxes.  You know how our greedy monstrosity money-eating machine government operates?  They probably do not want prostitution to be legal because they would have a difficult time taxing it.


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 30, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I have read the links. Either the scenario is not Nevada, or you have disgruntled former employees which is common in every industry.


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 30, 2014)

eflatminor said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Ofo Oao said:
> ...



The Mayor of Vegas is a Democrat who is fighting to change existing laws in Nevada to bring prostitution into Clark County. The opposition are Republican state lawmakers. Try Google.


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 30, 2014)

OnePercenter said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...




Keep denying the facts while women and girls keep suffering, you POS.


----------



## MikeK (Sep 30, 2014)

OnePercenter said:


> The Mayor of Vegas is a Democrat who is fighting to change existing laws in Nevada to bring prostitution into Clark County. The opposition are Republican state lawmakers. Try Google.


Not surprising.  

Most of the resistance to legalizing marijuana comes from the right -- the anti-pleasure mentality.  Hypocritical bastards.


----------



## Darlene (Sep 30, 2014)

OnePercenter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...


In porn, the "actors" are aroused and do climax a lot of the time (men anyways, from the few I have seen). Men have to be aroused in one form or another to actively participate in sexual intercourse  (from the little experience I do have). Anyways, I worry more about other issues than prostitution. This is an interesting thread.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 30, 2014)

Darlene said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Yes, that's how I see it too.  It's still sex for money.  It's really not THAT much different IMO.


----------



## Darlene (Sep 30, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Darlene said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...


The only thing that's different is there are cameras involved. Film producers can be just as cruel as pimps behind the scenes.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 30, 2014)

Darlene said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Darlene said:
> ...



I'm sure of it.  I imagine it's not all that "sexy" behind the scenes.  Lol.


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 30, 2014)

Just propose to the hooker first

After you pay, tell her you think you made a mistake and no longer want to wed. 

See, problem solved

Not prostitution, just misplaced love


----------



## Darlene (Sep 30, 2014)

I can only imagine what pregnant porn is like! lol


----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 30, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



It doesn't matter. Courts have already ruled. Google it.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 30, 2014)

OnePercenter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...



Well, isn't it interesting that one thing is legal, yet the other is not?


----------



## Pop23 (Sep 30, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



One is a freedom of speech issue

You can't restrict the phrase "oh god, yes yes yes"

I think it's in the constitution


----------



## Darlene (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## OnePercenter (Sep 30, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> So, why is pornography legal (for the "actors") because it is still sex for money AND it is filmed?
> 
> I'll bet you I know why.  It's definitely got to do with taxes.  You know how our greedy monstrosity money-eating machine government operates?  They probably do not want prostitution to be legal because they would have a difficult time taxing it.



It empowers women to make decisions. which is not a GOP directive.

Limiting prostitution to legally licensed brothels (like Nevada) would remove the tax collection question.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 1, 2014)

OnePercenter said:


> Limiting prostitution to legally licensed brothels (like Nevada) would remove the tax collection question.




Read the links.


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao (Oct 6, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Louie the Lip says he wants to see white peoples  blood flowing in the street and he's on national TV. I suppose he was being misrepresented him while he speaks. Get real, Me Oaf.


 
Though I don't believe in him, anyone who has ever listened to Louis Farrakhan speak in full context knows that he is not the man that the American press makes him out to be.  He is a perfect example of how the press can misrepresent the truth.

Peace,
Ofo


----------



## Katzndogz (Oct 6, 2014)

OnePercenter said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > So, why is pornography legal (for the "actors") because it is still sex for money AND it is filmed?
> ...



How would you do that?  Would you arrest women who were prostitutes and didn't work in a brothel?


----------



## AmericanFirst (Oct 6, 2014)

OnePercenter said:


> Mr. Ofo Oao said:
> 
> 
> > Darlene said:
> ...


Your math and knowledge of America tells me you should not be posting, and you went to the same school for idiots that obutthurt attended. 50 states knot head.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Oct 6, 2014)

MikeK said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Ofo Oao said:
> ...


Good.


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 6, 2014)

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Louie the Lip says he wants to see white peoples  blood flowing in the street and he's on national TV. I suppose he was being misrepresented him while he speaks. Get real, Me Oaf.
> ...


You haven't said what the truth is or what the press says. I have heard him speak in person and he hates Jews and whites and says he wants to see their blood flowing in the street, He is an extremely sick critter. Mr. Ofo Oao


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 6, 2014)

AmericanFirst said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Ofo Oao said:
> ...


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 6, 2014)

Yep and stealing should be legal too.  Its fair if everyone can do it right?  Slavery too as long as at least half of us get to have them.  Lets get to the lowest levels of humanity as quickly as possible.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 6, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Yep and stealing should be legal too.  Its fair if everyone can do it right?  Slavery too as long as at least half of us get to have them.  Lets get to the lowest levels of humanity as quickly as possible.



No because there is a victim in stealing.  Prostitution is selling a product.  That product just happens to be sex.  Women (and probably men too) have been doing it since ancient times and they still do it.  I think that by making it legal, we can monitor it more, etc.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 7, 2014)

It is disgraceful that so many here apparently value some libertarian 'theory' more than they do the lives of women and girls (and boys) who inevitably suffer because of prostitution. Disgraceful and inhumane.


----------



## cultsmasher (Oct 7, 2014)

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> ...I think that it should be if it could be organized in a way where those under the age of eighteen are unaware that it is legal.
> 
> Do you think that it should be legal?  Why or why not?
> 
> Thanks for all answers


  Mr. Ofo Oao,
  In the criminal capitalist society we have in the U.S., most people are whores to one degree or another.  It makes me absolutely sick that so many women are forced into that profession.  On a TV program I was watching about it once, they had some people going around and trying to get these women to give up their lifestyle.  But as I said, no matter what they did, they would just end up being different kinds of whores.

  If I were running things, that would change.  But for the time being, I think it should be kept illegal.  I know this places many women between a pimp and a hard place.  But until there is a social structure that actually gives a fuck about them, it is best to do whatever is possible to promote monogamous, male-female relationships.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 7, 2014)

cultsmasher said:


> Mr. Ofo Oao said:
> 
> 
> > ...I think that it should be if it could be organized in a way where those under the age of eighteen are unaware that it is legal.
> ...



You don't have to care about them.  It should be treated as any other business, and that would take care of many of the problems it raises.


----------



## cultsmasher (Oct 7, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> cultsmasher said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Ofo Oao said:
> ...


  ChrisL,
  Why is it that at one time, a family could get by on a single income household?  Because workers used to be treated more fairly.  But it isn't that way any more.  As a man, I can't stand for the thought of women becoming whores just because our whole economy is screwed.  Also, the more money you have, the more money somebody will just figure a way of taking from you.  Leaving people in general just spinning their wheels.  So the extra money coming from whoredom isn't likely to do anybody any good.  Except for the rich exploiters who like to have lots of pussy.

  Also, though it isn't likely to happen, what if things turned around economically.  Then you would have a society that was generally accepting of prostitution.  Another thing is that if prostitution became an accepted way of doing things, what would that do to momogamous famly life?  Nothing good.  In fact, it would probably become more common for women to have no need for such relationships at all.  If only money could be a good substitute for pecock like feathers.  But money can either just be inherited or have been gotten through decidedly unwholesome means.  All in all, nothing good can come from supporting prostitution.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 7, 2014)

cultsmasher said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > cultsmasher said:
> ...



Prostitution has been around forever and was not always illegal.  I highly doubt that many woman are going to be flocking to become prostitutes.  It is usually reserved for those women who don't have any other options.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 7, 2014)

Yeah, and we all know how *empowering* it is to be a hooker.

I like hearing all the guys talk about better ways to make money off women, under the guise of *empowering* them.


----------



## cultsmasher (Oct 7, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> cultsmasher said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


  ChrisL,
  I know it's unlikely.  But a further spelling of your name wouldn't be Chris Lam....  would it.  As to the rest, prostitution has been legal at times.  As you probably know, it is legal in a couple places here in the U.S.  But that doesn't make it right.  Especially in a capitalist society where when it comes to money, anything goes.  Also, it may or may not be true that women would flock to prostitution.  Some may actually like it.  But then, it's hard to say what kind of childhood they had.

  All I can say is that for many of the women I have seen that were prostitutes, it makes me very sad to see them doing it.  Then you talk of women that don't have any other option.  That's one of the things I was saying.  It disgusts me that I live in a society that doesn't leave those women any other option.  I could change things.  But the chances of that happening are about zero.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 7, 2014)

cultsmasher said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > cultsmasher said:
> ...



I never said that it was right, but that doesn't change the fact that your or my opinions about it don't matter to those women who need money, drugs, whatever the reason they are selling themselves.  I can be against  something for my own personal reasons but still realize that it could be of benefit to legalize it and that making it illegal only ends up hurting under-aged children because there are absolutely no checks being done at all.  

That is my biggest concern in all of this, is the selling of minor boys and girls.


----------



## AquaAthena (Oct 7, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Simple answer: Yes


Agreed. At the very least, decriminalized.


----------



## cultsmasher (Oct 7, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> cultsmasher said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


  ChrisL,
  There is much logic to what you say.  There is a long and proud tradition of exploitation when it comes to prostitution.  But no doubt you noticed my avatar.  I have a solution.  Which is to execute anybody even suspected of being a pimp.  That is, after a very short trial.  Probably the main reason why the mafia was against Mussolini is because organized crime doesn't do very well under a Fascist regeme.  Unlike here where there are countless laws and "civil liberties" for them to hide behind.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 7, 2014)

cultsmasher said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > cultsmasher said:
> ...



I don't agree with fascism, but to address the topic of prostitution, I feel there is no better way to catch the ones who are exploiting children than by making it legal, or at least decriminalized as the poster above stated.  I guess you and I will have to agree to disagree on what is best on this topic.


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 7, 2014)

Yep, it should be legalised and legislated like any other activity. Taxed etc...


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 7, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> That is my biggest concern in all of this, is the selling of minor boys and girls.




If that is true, then your position runs directly counter to your stated "concern."


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao (Oct 8, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> What you are hearing is an echo. Why else do you think hitler has been ass-raping your for the last decade? Were you having too much fun to ask?



I have no idea what you are talking about person in HELL LOLOLOL...but why don't you tell me a little more clearly what you might be trying to say; or are you too much of a BURNing COWARD LOLOL?

...right. Just hold your butt in the air and smoke a cigarette while the American government misbehaves, you B*TCH.


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao (Oct 8, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> Louie the Lip says he wants to see white peoples  blood flowing in the street and he's on national TV. I suppose he was being misrepresented him while he speaks. Get real, Me Oaf.



Anyone who listens to Louis Farrakhan in full context knows that he NEVER said anything like that:







You are an example of how the American press LIES and makes people believe falsehoods.


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao (Oct 8, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> You haven't said what the truth is or what the press says. I have heard him speak in person and he hates Jews and whites and says he wants to see their blood flowing in the street, He is an extremely sick critter. Mr. Ofo Oao



See this post: Should Prostitution Be Legal In America Page 13 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum .


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao (Oct 8, 2014)

saveliberty said:


> Yep and stealing should be legal too.  Its fair if everyone can do it right?  Slavery too as long as at least half of us get to have them.  Lets get to the lowest levels of humanity as quickly as possible.



If a woman wants to use sex as a business service what right does a government that is ran by the people (or supposed to be ran by the people) have to say she can't if most Americans say it should be legal...this thread is evidence of how most Americans feel (that it should be legal.)  A government has no right to tell an adult woman she can't use sex as a business service.


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao (Oct 8, 2014)

cultsmasher said:


> Mr. Ofo Oao,
> In the criminal capitalist society we have in the U.S., most people are whores to one degree or another.  It makes me absolutely sick that so many women are forced into that profession.  On a TV program I was watching about it once, they had some people going around and trying to get these women to give up their lifestyle.  But as I said, no matter what they did, they would just end up being different kinds of whores.
> 
> If I were running things, that would change.  But for the time being, I think it should be kept illegal.  I know this places many women between a pimp and a hard place.  But until there is a social structure that actually gives a fuck about them, it is best to do whatever is possible to promote monogamous, male-female relationships.



Well if she is 18 years old or older, our government should not be trying to control her sex life.


----------



## Mr. Ofo Oao (Oct 8, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Yeah, and we all know how *empowering* it is to be a hooker.
> 
> I like hearing all the guys talk about better ways to make money off women, under the guise of *empowering* them.



All porn workers are not people who suffer from an addiction...they love what they do AND WHY SHOULD A GOVERNMENT BE TRYING TO CONTROL THE SEX LIFE OF A WOMAN THAT IS 18 YEARS OLD OR OLDER?


----------



## Hossfly (Oct 8, 2014)

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Louie the Lip says he wants to see white peoples  blood flowing in the street and he's on national TV. I suppose he was being misrepresented him while he speaks. Get real, Me Oaf.
> ...


No, no, no friend. He has spoken those words on national TV while I was in the audience. Someone is lying to you.  Louis Eugene Wolcott a.k.a. Louis Farrakhan is an evil SOB and an enemy of Jews, Whites and anyone who is not a Muslime.


----------



## cultsmasher (Oct 8, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> cultsmasher said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


  ChrisL,
  You basically spoke earlier of vulnerable young girls and even boys being being dragged into prostitution.  I don't think making prostitution legal would stop that.  After all, Colorado made weed legal.  The problem is, it can still be found at a cheaper price on the street.  I think pimps would still find a way to do what they do.  But with prostitution being legal, it probably wouldn't seem so bad.  Also, as I said, criminals like to hide behind various laws and "civil liberities."  A Fascist regeme would fix that and many other problems.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 8, 2014)

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, and we all know how *empowering* it is to be a hooker.
> ...


Wow you sound so angry.


----------



## cultsmasher (Oct 8, 2014)

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> cultsmasher said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Ofo Oao,
> ...


  Mr. Ofo Oao,
  The government ot other people aren't trying to control people's sex lives in this matter.  They're trying to keep them from doing it for a living.  And having sucking pimps make money off them.


----------



## koshergrl (Oct 8, 2014)

YOu also sound like you think the sex industry is healthy for women.

We all know how women in the industry are abused, exploited, and infected. Please don't be more of a retard than everybody already knows you are by denying this. The only people who benefit from the porn industry are the men who make money off it, and the men who exploit the women trapped in it.


----------



## eflatminor (Oct 10, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> It is disgraceful that so many here apparently value some libertarian 'theory' more than they do the lives of women and girls (and boys) who inevitably suffer because of prostitution. Disgraceful and inhumane.



This assumes that you know what is best for these women (girls and boys are another matter, no one is advocating child prostitution).  

I reject that assumption.  You have no right to impose your values on other adults.  THAT is disgraceful.


----------



## Iceweasel (Oct 11, 2014)

I think it's just a matter of time before it's legalized. I think the younger gals these days don't see it as a stigma and easy money beats working.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 11, 2014)

cultsmasher said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > cultsmasher said:
> ...


What is the price differences in legal and street weed?


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 11, 2014)

eflatminor said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > It is disgraceful that so many here apparently value some libertarian 'theory' more than they do the lives of women and girls (and boys) who inevitably suffer because of prostitution. Disgraceful and inhumane.
> ...


It is what progressives do...


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 11, 2014)

eflatminor said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > It is disgraceful that so many here apparently value some libertarian 'theory' more than they do the lives of women and girls (and boys) who inevitably suffer because of prostitution. Disgraceful and inhumane.
> ...




You think rape and other physical violence, forced servitude, addiction, and other abuse could possibly be 'good' for anyone? Talk about fucking disgraceful. And girls and boys are NOT another matter, because they are ALWAYS caught up in the filth that is an inseparable aspect of prostitution. Stop being a scumbag.


----------



## cultsmasher (Oct 11, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> cultsmasher said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


  Moonglow,
  I don't remermber.  All I know is that street weed is cheaper.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 11, 2014)

cultsmasher said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > cultsmasher said:
> ...



It would help to cut down on the selling of minor children to men in our country.  That is my main concern.


----------



## cultsmasher (Oct 11, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> cultsmasher said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


  ChrisL,
  Child prostitution is a problem.  But I don't think it is that big of a problem.  At least not in this country.  The problem is that where adult prostitution becomes acceptable, it is likely to increase the incidences of child prostitution.

  Also, I started a thread called, "Democracy Giving Rise to Homo-mocracy."  Basically it was about the whole gay marrage thing.  But where homosexuality becomes acceptable, pederasty is sure to follow.  You know.  That whole NAMBLA thing.  Young boys are likely to receive gifts from the adult males that have sex with them.  That too is a form of prostitution.  So to help stop such a thing, gays need to be shoved back into the closet.  Not being allowed to have open gay marriage ceremonies.


----------



## Vigilante (Oct 11, 2014)

Well we already have 2 whores living in the White House....have you seen the BILLS "WE THE PEOPLE" had to pay for their trips, and parties?


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 11, 2014)

cultsmasher said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > cultsmasher said:
> ...



I think that you and I will have to agree to disagree, but I appreciate your respectful tone and manner throughout our discussion.  Thank you.


----------



## HenryBHough (Oct 11, 2014)

Since prostitution is not legal in most states why is being a congressperson sufficient cover to avoid arrest?  Or are we going to use the term "prostitution" only in a strict sexual sense?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 11, 2014)

Should be legal. Free up police to catch violent criminals.


----------



## Toro (Oct 11, 2014)

Yes. 

Government power shouldn't be used to restrict individual liberty when two people of their own volition undertake a commercial transaction that doesn't harm anyone.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> It would help to cut down on the selling of minor children to men in our country.



It would NOT. It DOES not. This has been proven.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2014)

Toro said:


> Yes.
> 
> Government power shouldn't be used to restrict individual liberty when two people of their own volition undertake a commercial transaction that doesn't harm anyone.




It DOES harm someone. It invariably causes harm.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 12, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > It would help to cut down on the selling of minor children to men in our country.
> ...



No it has not been proven.  You are wrong.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 12, 2014)

HenryBHough said:


> Since prostitution is not legal in most states why is being a congressperson sufficient cover to avoid arrest?  Or are we going to use the term "prostitution" only in a strict sexual sense?



I can't help but think of Elliot Spitzer.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




I have posted DATA scientifically gathered and analyzed, as well as personal accounts from those who have 'worked' in the industry on this very thread. YOU are wrong, and you are willfully contributing to the hell that CHILDREN as well as adults got through in the name of a vice for the truly pathetic. Live with yourself if you can, but that's the truth.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 12, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Yes, you posted information from another country.  Like I pointed out in your "study," of course arrests would increase once you legalize it and can capture those people more easily because there is a paper trail.  Without any paper trail or any trail at all, for that matter, it makes it much more difficult to help those who are forced into this business and minors, and it also makes it more difficult to find the perpetrators and punish them.  That is just common sense.  You shouldn't need any scientific data to tell you that much.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I posted information gathered in many countries, including this one. YOU are playing the apologist for something that INVARIABLY results in exactly what you 'claim' to be concerned about.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 12, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Like I said, just because other countries did not have adequate regulations, means nothing.  Besides, there was no causal relationship established between legalizing prostitution and human trafficking.  They used data that they gathered based upon arrest records, which OF COURSE are going to be more prevalent when you are arresting MORE people because they are easier to bust.  Come on, how on earth can a person think that an unregulated entity is safer than a regulated one?  Sorry, it makes absolutely NO sense at all and I don't believe it.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Other countries that regulate everything much more stringently than we do here. And - again - I included data from THIS country. You are making yourself culpable in exactly what you 'claim' to be concerned about by ignoring the facts and denying reality so that you can defend the indefensible. Good luck looking yourself in the mirror.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Besides, there was no causal relationship established between legalizing prostitution and human trafficking.  ...




Yes there IS. Read the links, enabler.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 12, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Legalizing would only help those who are stuck get out and make them free to seek help.  I don't think that you really posted any facts, but rather opinions based on some rather controversial data that can be interpreted in a number of ways.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 12, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Besides, there was no causal relationship established between legalizing prostitution and human trafficking.  ...
> ...



THAT does not indicate a causal relationship.  Do you know what a causal relationship is?  Somehow, I don't think you do.  You found this study online that just happens to agree with your silly views and went all in without taking any of it's heavy flaws into consideration.  And it IS heavily flawed with lots of assumptions and questionable interpretations and NO causal links demonstrated.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Legalizing would only help those who are stuck get out and make them free to seek help. ....




Wrong. PROVEN wrong. Read the links. All the links.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




You didn't read the links. You are defending exactly what you ~supposedly~ are 'concerned' about. Hypocrite.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 12, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



I did read the links.  I disagree with them for the reasons I stated, so you and I will have to agree to disagree on this issue.  I cannot understand how anyone could think that an unregulated, unmonitored business is the way to go.  It's something I just don't agree with for common sense reasons.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




Clearly you did not. Stop lying and stop supporting the trafficking of women and children into the hell of abuse, addiction, violence, and death. Try being a real human for a change.


----------



## ChrisL (Oct 12, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Look, I'm done talking about this and any other subject with you.  You are just a nasty individual who is incapable of any kind of civil discussion.  See ya . . . or not.    LOL!


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 12, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




That's about all you've got left, seeing as you are morally bankrupt and unfamiliar with logic. I hope you're happy knowing women and children in various places around the world are suffering right now because, in part, of 'people' like you.


----------



## soul55555 (Oct 16, 2014)

I was just in Las Vegas this week. As I was walking the streets men(mostly Mexicans) would pass me flash cards to order girls to my room. I could call the number and have a sex worker come to my room in which she would give me her sexual services. Is prostitution legal in Las Vegas?


----------



## eflatminor (Oct 20, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Rape, physical violence, or forced ANYTHING are already illegal and nobody is arguing otherwise.  Two adults voluntarily engaging in a transaction that does not infringe on the rights of another is HARDLY rape, violence or force.

Do you see the difference now?

Girls and boys are NOT adults, and again, no one is advocating they be allowed to participate in sex for money transactions.  Only CONSENTING ADULTS should be free from your belief that you know what's best for others.  Feel free to pass all the laws you like protecting children...of course, they already exist.

Bottom line, that what you lament (forced rape/violence or children being forced to to anything) are already illegal and no one is suggesting otherwise.  Two consenting adults?  None of your fucking business.  

To impose YOUR sense of morality upon such consenting adults is the height of scumbagedness.  Oh the irony.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 20, 2014)

eflatminor said:


> [  Two adults voluntarily engaging in a transaction that does not infringe on the rights of another is HARDLY rape, violence...
> 
> Girls and boys are NOT adults, and again, no one is advocating they be allowed to participate in sex for money transactions.  ...




YOU and others here ARE advocating for the legitimization of a practice that always and invariably results in human trafficking, rape, abuse, violence, addiction, hopelessness, and death for women and children. You want to deny reality and avoid the FACT of your own culpability because a pet theory is more important to you than human suffering, you fucking scumbag.


----------



## eflatminor (Oct 20, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > [  Two adults voluntarily engaging in a transaction that does not infringe on the rights of another is HARDLY rape, violence...
> ...



When human suffering actually occurs, then the law can step in...nobody would deny that.  Until then, this is nothing more than Progressive bullshit...that is, you imposing your will on others because you think you know what's best for everyone else.  

Golly, it must be great being so smart, so much better than everyone else?  What would we do without you???  Hey, I'm thinking I'm going to take a shit this morning...that okay with you?  After all, my movement won't effect anyone else...but it could, right?  So, I really should check with the guy that knows what's best for us all...

Yea, pass.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 20, 2014)

You're an illogical, infantile, petulant scumbag who apparently cares NOTHING about actual human beings, you low-life POS.


----------



## eflatminor (Oct 20, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> You're an illogical, infantile, petulant scumbag who apparently cares NOTHING about actual human beings, you low-life POS.



Ah yes, when you can't retort with logic or reason, launch the ad hominem attacks.  How very Progressive!  Not a sign you're unable to debate like a grown up...really.

Whatever would we do without benevolent overlords like yourself to tell us what's best?  Golly, I just hope the next central planner is as all-knowing as you!

All the best dealing with that nasty case of omnipotence.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 20, 2014)

eflatminor said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > You're an illogical, infantile, petulant scumbag who apparently cares NOTHING about actual human beings, you low-life POS.
> ...



You and scumbags like you have ignored or denied logic and reason over and over on this thread. You don't like the low road? Don't take it, scumbag.


----------



## eflatminor (Oct 20, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Thanks for making my point!  The irony is thick with this one!


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 20, 2014)

eflatminor said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...



Thanks for making MY point that you are a low-life scumbag who thinks playing at political scientist is more important than ACTUAL human suffering. You're part of the problem, idiot.


----------



## eflatminor (Oct 21, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



For the umpteenth time, we get that you think you know what's best for other adults...even those that are not infringing on the rights of another.

I'm sure you really are SUPER smart, but I'd rather make my own decisions without your omnipotent direction.  So, thanks, but I pass on your meddling.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 21, 2014)

eflatminor said:


> For the umpteenth time, we get that you think you know what's best for other adults......




What you need to "get," instead of playing at political scientist, is that by championing an institution that always and everywhere results in, contributes to, and depends upon trafficking and violence of every sort against women and children makes you morally culpable. You're as low as the scumbags who actually carry out the abuse you support and condone.


----------



## eflatminor (Oct 22, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > For the umpteenth time, we get that you think you know what's best for other adults......
> ...



Oh, well, if YOU say so, then it just must be so!  Thank you for making our decisions for us oh omnipotent one!!!


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 22, 2014)

eflatminor said:


> Oh, well, if YOU say so, then it just must be so!




Read the links I provided, scumbag.


----------



## eflatminor (Oct 22, 2014)

Sorry Kemosabe, but your link in no way proves that legal prostitution "always and everywhere results in, contributes to, and depends upon trafficking and violence of every sort against women and children".  You just don't get to make shit up.

Illegal prostitution, perhaps.  But then, isn't that always the case when meddlers meddle.  

Further, you don't get to tell other consenting adults what's best for them, as SURE as you are you know what's best for everyone else.

But hey, keep up with the playground name calling.  It's really helping your case.  Really.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 22, 2014)

eflatminor said:


> Sorry Kemosabe, but your link in no way proves that legal prostitution "always and everywhere results in, contributes to, and depends upon trafficking and violence of every sort against women and children".  You just don't get to make shit up.
> 
> Illegal prostitution, perhaps.  ...




As I thought, you didn't read the links.


----------



## eflatminor (Oct 23, 2014)

Apparently you couldn't comprehend them.  Better luck next time oh omnipotent one!


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 23, 2014)

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> ...I think that it should be if it could be organized in a way where those under the age of eighteen are unaware that it is legal.
> 
> Do you think that it should be legal?  Why or why not?
> 
> Thanks for all answers



sure, why not? What a person does with their body is their business, as long as it doesn't cause harm to or infringe upon the liberty of others.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes. Can't regulate and make things safer if they're still illegal. Make it legal can force condom use, HIV/STI checks, etc.


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 23, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Yes. Can't regulate and make things safer if they're still illegal. Make it legal can force condom use, HIV/STI checks, etc.


 
Yep, because forcing people to do things is what free nations are all about.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 23, 2014)

Dan Daly said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. Can't regulate and make things safer if they're still illegal. Make it legal can force condom use, HIV/STI checks, etc.
> ...



Who's the free country?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 23, 2014)

US isn't even in the top 20 of freest countries.


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 23, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> US isn't even in the top 20 of freest countries.



Kudos for admitting that, but I can't give you a pass for advocating ideas to make it even less free.  I kinda prefer going in the other direction.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 23, 2014)

eflatminor said:


> Apparently you couldn't comprehend them.




They are not hard to understand if you bother to actually read them.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 24, 2014)

Dan Daly said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > US isn't even in the top 20 of freest countries.
> ...



Legalizing prostitution and regulated it to make it safer than illegal makes US freer, not less free.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 24, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



It's already unregulated, and consequently very risky.


----------



## Dan Daly (Oct 24, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Dan Daly said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



Perhaps so, perhaps not.  Lets legalize it then see what attempts at regulation are made before we decide if they make us more or less free.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Oct 24, 2014)

Dan Daly said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Daly said:
> ...



I can't get mad at Dan Daly.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 24, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> regulated it to make it safer than illegal ...




It doesn't work that way. Read the fucking links, Herbert.


----------



## eflatminor (Oct 24, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently you couldn't comprehend them.
> ...



I did read them.  I understood them.  Nothing in them changes the fact that not all adults that participate in prostitution are doing so against their will...and as has been pointed out to you numerous times, what other consenting adults do is none of your business.  We all get that you think it is, but it really isn't.  Despite your allusions of grandeur, you really don't know what's best for others.  

When someone violates another's rights, we all agree the law should step in.  Until then, try minding your own business.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 24, 2014)

eflatminor said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...




If you really did then you are denying the FACTS presented therein because playing at political scientist is more important to you than the human suffering you condone, you fucking scumbag.


----------



## Ellipsis (Oct 24, 2014)

Mr. Ofo Oao said:


> ...I think that it should be if it could be organized in a way where those under the age of eighteen are unaware that it is legal.
> 
> Do you think that it should be legal?  Why or why not?
> 
> Thanks for all answers


It empowers sex-slave trafficking so imo no it shouldn't be legal.


----------



## Ellipsis (Oct 24, 2014)

mdk said:


> Yes. Regulate it, tax it, and use the money to pay off our debt.


I like that argument for re-legalising modern machienguns.


----------



## Ellipsis (Oct 24, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> We claim to believe in property rights in this nation, but if we do not own our own bodies, the concept of ownership is a farce.
> 
> If you own your body, you can rent it or sell it as you please.


Not all of us believe in property rights, at least not an absolute right.


----------



## Ellipsis (Oct 24, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> I suppose putting out after an expensive dinner and a movie should be out the question too?


There usualy isn't a pimp trying to get his cut of the dinner and movie in that scenario.


----------



## Ellipsis (Oct 24, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Yes. Can't regulate and make things safer if they're still illegal. Make it legal can force condom use, HIV/STI checks, etc.


HIV tests for the worker, not the John. The rules don't protect the worker.

Also, looking at Nevada, workers aren't allowed to refuse any John. Normaly a private contractor or buisness has the right to refuse anyone; that's not the case with prostitution.


----------



## Political Junky (Oct 27, 2014)

Yes -


----------



## soul55555 (Oct 27, 2014)

Pezz said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. Can't regulate and make things safer if they're still illegal. Make it legal can force condom use, HIV/STI checks, etc.
> ...



Not a bad idea I think the Johns should have to be tested like the girls like once a year. If not there is no play for the John.


----------



## Ellipsis (Oct 27, 2014)

soul55555 said:


> Not a bad idea I think the Johns should have to be tested like the girls like once a year. If not there is no play for the John.


Like a DOT medical card? Is ObamaCare going to pay for that?


----------



## eflatminor (Oct 29, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Oooh, our local dear leader has got his panties in a bunch!  Hope you feel better soon...and good luck with the reading comprehension issue.  It's clouding your ability to reason.

Ah well, you continue thinking you know what's best for everyone else.  I will continue to point out that may not actually be the case.

Is this were I call you a scumbag too?  Naw, that would be downright childish.


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 29, 2014)

eflatminor said:


> Is this were [sic] I call you a scumbag too?...




No, it's _where_ you realize you are a fucking scumbag and STFU already.


----------



## OnePercenter (Oct 30, 2014)

Pezz said:


> Like a DOT medical card? Is ObamaCare going to pay for that?



NO, but private insurance will.  ACA isn't an insurance.


----------



## Ellipsis (Oct 30, 2014)

OnePercenter said:


> Pezz said:
> 
> 
> > Like a DOT medical card? Is ObamaCare going to pay for that?
> ...


Private insurance doesn't pay for a DOT medical card, the employer does, but since a john isn't an employee of the brothel....

Is there an existing equivalent you're referring to or just wishful thinking?


----------



## OnePercenter (Oct 30, 2014)

Pezz said:


> Private insurance doesn't pay for a DOT medical card, the employer does, but since a john isn't an employee of the brothel....
> 
> Is there an existing equivalent you're referring to or just wishful thinking?



You wrote 'like a DOT medical card.'  Private insurance does pay for health screenings.


----------



## Ellipsis (Oct 30, 2014)

OnePercenter said:


> Pezz said:
> 
> 
> > Private insurance doesn't pay for a DOT medical card, the employer does, but since a john isn't an employee of the brothel....
> ...


Not anything like DOT card, though. The employer pays for that.

I can't think of another buisness which requires it's customers to get a health screening, to use as an example.

Maybe medical marijuana cards? But that's more like a perscripttion than a citation of good health.

....and how many guys would want a brothel medical card showing up on their records anyway?

How do Nevada brothels advertise, and how could existing Nevada brothels make a new requierment for a medical card sound like a desirable thing to their customers?


----------



## eflatminor (Oct 31, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Is this were [sic] I call you a scumbag too?...
> ...



I put you at...12 years old.  If not chronologically, certainly your mentality.  Hey, good luck with that one too.

Wow, someone with the mentality of a child that believes he knows what's best for everyone else...and that can't get through a sentence without childish name calling and vulgar insults.  Must be tough.

Anyway, thanks for playing.  Will you, in keeping with your playground mentality, attempt to get in the last word?

We shall see...


----------



## Unkotare (Oct 31, 2014)

eflatminor said:


> I put you at...12 years old. e...




I put your IQ at 12 or less, scumbag.


----------



## hipeter924 (Nov 1, 2014)

Yes, though I don't think it will be legal in every state any time soon.


----------



## eflatminor (Nov 3, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > I put you at...12 years old. e...
> ...



Once again, you prove my point.  So sad those that not only think they know what's best for everyone else, but can't manage to say so without resorting to childish insults.  

Better luck next time.

Now, will you prove my point yet AGAIN?

We'll see...


----------



## Broncho4 (Nov 3, 2014)

How can it be illegal to sell something that is perfectly legal to give away?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 3, 2014)

eflatminor said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...




If your point is that you're an idiotic fucking scumbag then yes, I have.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 3, 2014)

Strictly speaking, prostitution's already legal in all 50 states. Solicitation is what's illegal. Can't overtly ask for money in exchange for sexual favors. CAN however demand dinner, a movie, and gifts in exchange for affections. CAN make porno for money. Etc. Just can't say like "I'll do x sexual act for you for $100." Could say "I'll spend the night with you if you buy me dinner and drinks first. Even "I'll give you head if you buy me dinner and drinks first." Just couldn't advertise as much or loiter around asking random passersby for that.


----------



## Broncho4 (Nov 3, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Strictly speaking, prostitution's already legal in all 50 states. Solicitation is what's illegal. Can't overtly ask for money in exchange for sexual favors. CAN however demand dinner, a movie, and gifts in exchange for affections. CAN make porno for money. Etc. Just can't say like "I'll do x sexual act for you for $100." Could say "I'll spend the night with you if you buy me dinner and drinks first. Even "I'll give you head if you buy me dinner and drinks first." Just couldn't advertise as much or loiter around asking random passersby for that.



You're splitting hairs here.  A procedural work around is not evidence of anything.  Nevada is the only state to have legal prostitution.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 3, 2014)

Broncho4 said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Strictly speaking, prostitution's already legal in all 50 states. Solicitation is what's illegal. Can't overtly ask for money in exchange for sexual favors. CAN however demand dinner, a movie, and gifts in exchange for affections. CAN make porno for money. Etc. Just can't say like "I'll do x sexual act for you for $100." Could say "I'll spend the night with you if you buy me dinner and drinks first. Even "I'll give you head if you buy me dinner and drinks first." Just couldn't advertise as much or loiter around asking random passersby for that.
> ...



Most laws are about splitting hairs.  What's defacto prostitution is already protected by the 1st Amendment. What's illegal is doing it as a business overtly. No one says a date can't ask for goods or services in exchange for sex though that's what actual prostitutes do. What some counties in Nevada (isn't all of Nevada just a couple counties I think) do is make it legal as a business enterprise. Everywhere else it's a matter of semantics and discretion.

Everyone likes having the option of going to a prostitute or otherwise retaining their services. Having it illegal doesn't prevent it (or anything else for that matter.) All it does is keep power and economic independence in the hands of men. If prostitution were legalized it'd become safer as regulations could be imposed, it'd give women the means to be more independent of men, and it'd be another nail in the coffin of religion.


----------



## Broncho4 (Nov 3, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Broncho4 said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...



Well...... There's no arguing with that logic?!?!


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 3, 2014)

Broncho4 said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Broncho4 said:
> ...



Register as a Tea Party Republican. Can argue against logic all day long and have ice cream and cake every meal.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 3, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Strictly speaking, prostitution's already legal in all 50 states. .




No it's not, you deviant freak.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 3, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Everyone likes having the option of going to a prostitute or otherwise retaining their services..




WRONG, deviant.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 3, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> If prostitution were legalized it'd become safer as regulations could be imposed, it'd give women the means to be more independent of men...




That has been PROVEN wrong in this very thread, deviant idiot.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 3, 2014)

Learn a new word today did ya? That's good. Never stop learning. Way to go Unk'!


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 3, 2014)

A scientific study on the subject has been posted on this thread. Relatively normal people should read it. Herbert ^ should be locked away for his own good.


----------



## eflatminor (Nov 4, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Soooo predictable!   

So pathetic!

Please, keep true to your childish nature and get the last word in.....


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 4, 2014)

eflatminor said:


> Soooo predictable!  .....




And you're suuuuuch a fucking scumbag.


----------



## eflatminor (Nov 4, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Soooo predictable!  .....
> ...



Thank you, thank you!  An adult that can't help but act like a petulant child...you're always good for laugh!  You let us know when you hit puberty and are real to discuss things with the grown ups.  Until then, off you go little one!


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 4, 2014)

eflatminor said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...




You've earned it, scumbag.


----------



## eflatminor (Nov 4, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Good little boy.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 4, 2014)

eflatminor said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > eflatminor said:
> ...




Bad little fucking scumbag.


----------



## eflatminor (Nov 5, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Like a wind up toy.  So predictable, so pedantic, so...childish.  Fun to watch bumping into walls though!  

Prove my point once again...please!  This is priceless!!!


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 5, 2014)

eflatminor said:


> Like a wind up toy.  So predictable!!!




Like a true scumbag. So predictable.


----------



## eflatminor (Nov 5, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Like a wind up toy.  So predictable!!!
> ...



Whatever you say junior...


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 5, 2014)

eflatminor said:


> Whatever you say ...



I say you're a fucking scumbag.


----------



## eflatminor (Nov 5, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> eflatminor said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever you say ...
> ...



Yes, exactly what we'd expect from a child unable to communicate with the grown ups.

Good luck with that.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 5, 2014)

eflatminor said:


> Yes, exactly what we'd expect ...




Taking French lessons now, scumbag?


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 6, 2014)

Costs taxpayers about $200 million/year keeping prostitution illegal. 

Some figures for studied cities:

"Atlanta's sex trade was worth a whopping $290 million in 2007 alone. Miami's sex economy was worth $235 million, and Washington D.C.'s $103 million."

Undoubtedly better to make prostitution legal and tax it, then keep it illegal and only have red on the ledger.

Making something illegal never makes it go away. Just creates a business opportunity for criminals to keep providing it. Since prostitution is everywhere, why not accept that it's something people want and are willing to break the law to obtain and just make it legal. Free up law enforcement to fight actual public safety problems like robbery and other violent crimes instead of running down prostitutes? Make it legal and the drug abuse commonly seen among prostitutes should drop as drug-free pros will be sought whereas drug-addicted ones wont be. Quality goes up, safety goes up, tax revenues go up, disease transmission rates go down, crime goes down, on and on. 

There's no empirically sound reason to keep it illegal. Many countries have it legal and if the supposedly freest nation on earth doesn't have it legal what's that say about us as a 'free country?' 

100 countries' prostitution legality/illegality info,
100 Countries and Their Prostitution Policies - Legal Prostitution - ProCon.org


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 6, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Costs taxpayers about $200 million/year keeping prostitution illegal.




What a surprise that the insane deviant doesn't give a shit about what happens to women and children as long as some form of perversion can be championed. What a fucking lowlife freak. ^


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 6, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Make it legal and the drug abuse commonly seen among prostitutes should drop as drug-free pros will be sought whereas drug-addicted ones wont be. Quality goes up, safety goes up, tax revenues go up, disease transmission rates go down, crime goes down, on and on.




Wrong, wrong, wrong, wrong, wrong, wrong, and wrong, Herbert. You sick fucking deviant.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 6, 2014)

Does Legalized Prostitution Increase Human Trafficking


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 6, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Does Legalized Prostitution Increase Human Trafficking by Seo-Young Cho Axel Dreher Eric Neumayer SSRN
> 
> You can download the study for free.





................................................


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 6, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Nevada x27 s Legal Brothels Are Coercive Too - NYTimes.com





..............................................


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 6, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> Legalizing Prostitution Leads to More Trafficking - NYTimes.com




......................................................


----------

